

‘Transparent’ Wins Golden Globe as Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos Gets a Shout-out - msabalau
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/transparent-wins-golden-globe-amazon-ceo-jeff-bezos-gets-shout-stage/

======
msabalau
With all the discussion about how "off brand" it was for Amazon to think that
they could make a premium smartphone (despite making the premium e-reader),
it's worth noting that they've just achieved something that's far more of a
stretch.

